# Hello from Soonerland



## jaspercane (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello noob here having fun reading and learning! awesome shit here!


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome from longhorn land....


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 25, 2011)

Greetings...Please check this out
http://norml.org/ok/item/oklahoma-penalties-2?category_id=880

Just wanted to give you a heads up. They don't play games overthere.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2011)

jaspercane said:


> Hello noob here having fun reading and learning! awesome shit here!


hello and welcome to RIU. enjoy the forums and catch ya laterz, happy toking


----------



## jaspercane (Dec 27, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> Greetings...Please check this out
> http://norml.org/ok/item/oklahoma-penalties-2?category_id=880
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up. They don't play games overthere.


Yeah that shit sucks...


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 27, 2011)

I also just read that OK recentlypassed a law that provides for life sentences for hash production. The amounts they gave where very vague. So be careful when harvesting, Enos the deputy may clean your fingers off and get you on a manufacturing charge.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 27, 2011)

hello from a much friendlier place that doesn't string you up for a simple weed possession, no place like that (state, can't help but pay the fed machine) will be getting any of my tax dollar.


----------



## romadbrown (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello, I'm a little boomer too!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2011)

romadbrown said:


> Hello, I'm a little boomer too!


welcome to the RIU forums!


----------



## powerslide (Jan 4, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Greetings...Please check this out
> http://norml.org/ok/item/oklahoma-penalties-2?category_id=880
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up. They don't play games overthere.


appreciate the link. are you a norml member? i checked out the tulsa chapter but they dont appear to be updating much lately.


----------



## jaspercane (Jan 12, 2012)

the website link i saw for Tulsa Norml is dead http://tulsanorml.org


----------

